# Colt all american value?



## halfasteddie (Dec 15, 2009)

I joined this forum to get information about a Colt all american 2000 that I purchased back in 1993. It has never been fired, has the plastic case in the cardboard sleeve, extra clip, etc, etc. All I want to know is what it is worth and the best way to sell it and get top dollar. I did see one ad on the internet for $550 for another unfired new one. I don't imagine that there are too many of those around any more. Any tips would be appreciated... :smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country. 

Try checking prices on Gunbroker.com, Gunsamerica.com, etc. I am sure some other members will chime in here to point you in the right direction.


----------

